# [RÉSOLU] [X] X et gdm se lancent puis stoppent brutalement

## HazeC5

hugh ! 

Alors voila je suis confronte a 1 nouveau soucis, qui de + tombe vraiment au + mauvais moment...

Hier j'allume le PC et tout se passe bien. Cet apres midi je rentre ,allume le PC, X et gdm se lancent normalement puis soudain PAF erreur ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:  

Voila l'erreur qui apparaît dans le log de Xorg:

```

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x812744f]

1: [0x8510ec0]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

et uniquement ceci !!!

Donc j'ai tout d'abord recompile la version  de xorg-server qui est installe sur le systeme (la derniere de portage en arch )...Mais la compile a plante...J'ai donc compile la version precedente,   qui elle est passe ) ,mais le resultat est identique , le log me retourne la même erreur.

Pour info mis a part hal je n'ai rien compile en rapport avec X...J'ai aussi recompile les drivers nvidia...

Et la je seche...  :Exclamation: 

Il me reste ce soir, demain soir et lundi de temps libre pour resoudre ce probleme, et j'espere que je ne vais pas avoir a reinstaller le systeme   :Exclamation:   :Confused: 

Voila je suis ouvert a toutes vos propositions ^^....

PS: desole pour les accents , je suis sur  1 LiveCD, et d'habitude le clavier marche correctement  avec ce CD! Or aujourd'hui il a visiblement pas envie de moi  :Sad: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Quelle version de hal utilises-tu ?

Je ne sais pas si ça peux t'aider, mais je sais bien que j'ai eu des problèmes avec la version 0.5.12_rc1-r5, je l'ai masqué et recompilé l'avant dernière qui elle était nickel.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut !

Merci pour ta réponse Kazuya.

Oui c'est aussi cette version là que j'ai compilé avant que le soucis ne survienne...Ok ben a mon retour ce soir je m'occupe d'HAL et je vous tiens au courant ^^ ..

Aller je file,le jour se lève et l'on part pêcher   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Bon dimanche @ tous...   :Wink: 

----------

## HazeC5

Re.

Ben voilà c'était bien à cause d'HAL qu'X et gdm plantaient...Le + curieux c'est qu'ils se lançaient , gdm apparaissait pendant environ 10 secondes puis soudainement plantait...

S'il n'y a pas encore de bug d'ouvert concernant la dernière release d'HAL, j'en posterai un.

Merci à toi Kazuya ^^   :Wink: 

J'avais pensé à HAL dès le départ , étant donné que c'est le seul paquet important que j'ai mis à jour entre le moment où tout fonctionnait et le boot suivant. Mais je n'en étais pas certain à cause de l'erreur donnée dans le log de xorg   :Exclamation: 

Voilà voilà encore 1 soucis de résolu grâce à vos soins   :Laughing: 

Sinon j'espère que vous avez passé 1 agréable Dimanche.

Sur ce @ très bientôt ^^   :Wink: 

[ÉDIT]Ah ben je viens de sync portage et constate que la version d'HAL incriminée est à présent masquée. De + un rapport de bug se trouve ICI...[/ÉDIT]

----------

## novazur

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Merci à toi Kazuya ^^   

 

Oui, chapeau à lui, parce que j'avais personnellement été étonné d'un diagnostic aussi rapide et fiable s'il s'avérait exact, avec le peu d'informations fournies (ce n'est pas un reproche, juste un constat).

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait, il ne faut pas être très sorcier pour l'instant : XOrg fout la zone, et partout (même sur BSD), à cause de Hal et de changements de méthodes de configuration.

Si personne ne se magne le cul pour stabiliser ce composant fondamental des systèmes libres, le grand gagnant en septembre sera Windows 7 !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## razer

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En fait, il ne faut pas être très sorcier pour l'instant : XOrg fout la zone, et partout (même sur BSD), à cause de Hal et de changements de méthodes de configuration.
> 
> 

 

Même si ton exaspération affichée est probablement justifiée, il est rarement utile de tirer sur une ambulance...

En effet, la conf a changé au profit de de hal+evdev, mais rien n'empêche d'utiliser xorg.conf : il suffit de se documenter.

Par ailleurs, je trouve le nouveau système de conf plus simple à configurer (plus de xorg.conf), clair à administrer (dans hal), et pas compliqué à mettre en place

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si personne ne se magne le cul pour stabiliser ce composant fondamental des systèmes libres, le grand gagnant en septembre sera Windows 7 !  

 

Windows 7 sera le gagnant du nombre d'utilisateurs neuneux et/ou non avertis, le mouchard hadopi en prime. Je ne pense pas que xorg puisse y faire grand chose.

Par ailleurs, les fonctions de base de xorg, bien qu'elles ne datent pas d'hier, sont quand même au top. Je n'ai jamais vu quoi que ce soit d'autre, tout OS confondus, aussi souple, notamment au niveau de la stratégie client/server, des imports/exports de display, et j'en passe... Désolé pour ceux qui ont pour première attente une configuration simple et souple de leurs 4 écrans, 5 claviers, 8 souris   :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Vivement Xorg + DeviceKit  :Smile: 

A peine HAL intégré qu'il est déjà presque obsolète.

----------

## HazeC5

Hugh !   :Smile: 

Quoi qu'est-ce donc ce "DeviceKit" ? Et quels seront ses avantages features etc... ,par rapport à HAL  :Question: 

Je ne le vois pas dans portage...Est-il dispo dans 1 overlay   :Question: 

Bonne nuitée @ vous   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DeviceKit+gentoo  :Twisted Evil: 

C'est dans b.g.o

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DeviceKit+gentoo  
> 
> C'est dans b.g.o

 

j'adooooooore !

c'est trop bien, tu éclaires ma soirée "rédaction de rapport de stage"

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est la verson anglaise de 

```
http://www.googleesttonami.net/
```

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Pour info et pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a aussi ces liens:

Wikipedia

Home DeviceKit

Doc DeviceKit

----------

